
Remindo for the iPhone. Reminders by SMS and email, like magic. - _pius
http://remindoapp.com/
======
basil
When do you plan to launch?

Would it be better to hold off until the 3.0 release for push notifications,
thereby freeing you from creating the infrastructure for SMS and email?

------
myobie
Sorry about the powerd. That's why you shouldn't make a site at 12 am and not
proofread. We should be sending out betas in two weeks in some form.

~~~
688
One small typo. Your site asks for beta testers to enter their iPhone UUID. I
think you mean their UDID.

Looking forward to the beta test.

~~~
myobie
Actually, we need the iPhone's UUID to get a beta to a person. Apple requires
this when signing the code.

~~~
whallissy96
e1299a9c9a6db4a6eae9bcd66f18784c3b975e31

------
myobie
We will be releasing Remindo Push, but since it requires us to setup an
infrastructure to push notifications to apple, it will be a monthly service
(using the subscription payment api's from apple).

Since 37signals graciously offers us free accounts that provide sms and email
reminders, Remindo standard can be a pay once work forever kinda deal.

------
nikz
Hey there,

Nice looking application :)

One small suggestion - "Powered" is misspelled in your title ("Powerd [sic] by
Basecamp"). I hate to be pedantic but it kinda jumped out at me - being a
title, and all.

------
_pius
oh, to be clear, this is a myobie app. just saw it and thought some folks here
would be interested. :)

